# The Amtronic



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

My local hobby shop just got the old Amtronic kit. I just got the cardboard display base assembled. This is a neat kit. I never had it when it first came out. If you look carefully at it, you could probably turn it into the transport ship from the "V" series. Pics will post when finished


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Quite a few modded versions have been done using the Amtronic.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Vee schmee:








http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage_shuttle_exec.html


Alfred Wong went nuts with his - scroll almost to the bottom here:
http://www.alfredsmind.ca/myswpg.html


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

John P said:


> Vee schmee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hedford is beautiful (and so is the shuttle)

:thumbsup:

Regards,
MattL


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

With all due respect to Mr. Wong, I like yours better John.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I got my amtronics when they were re-issued 10 years ago..still have em unbuilt...will get to one of them one of these days...


Z
*


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

jaws62666 said:


> My local hobby shop just got the old Amtronic kit. I just got the cardboard display base assembled.


Good to see the display base back. Have they also included the original pamphlet that explains how the vehicle was supposed to work, along with a detailed description of its advanced "futuristic" tires? (The concept was a Goodyear project, IIRC.)

I don't see how those wimpy little fans could support the car on an air cushion!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I need to get one of these. I got the reissue from a while ago with no base. Its not an easy kit to build, either...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> Its not an easy kit to build, either...


That's part of the reason I ended up gluing everything shut and making a shuttlecraft out of it!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

John P said:


> That's part of the reason I ended up gluing everything shut and making a shuttlecraft out of it!


Yeah... I can see the reasoning behind that. This kit and the old IMC cars had great planning but were hampered by 1960s model kit molding and engineering limitations. They were overly ambitious for what could (and couldn't be done)


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Pretty li'l ship there, JP. What did you make the nacelles from?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Make him guess, John! Make him guess!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

ChrisW said:


> Pretty li'l ship there, JP. What did you make the nacelles from?


German marker pens.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yup, Staedtler "Text Surfer" highlighters. Now long out of production, sadly.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Any one know what scale the Amtronic is???


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

irishtrek said:


> Any one know what scale the Amtronic is???


1/25 scale.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> Yup, Staedtler "Text Surfer" highlighters. Now long out of production, sadly.


Heh, pretty cool!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

fire91bird said:


> 1/25 scale.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I just picked this up from my LHS and, at first glance, this looks like a really fun kit. I was picking it up to turn into a shuttle or something but I don't know...it looks like it would make a pretty cool car! :thumbsup:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I went and picked one up today as well. Hmmm, maybe I'll do a diorama in which the Amtronic is being shown off.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Scroll down to "Jade's Fire" to see what Alfred Wong did with his:
http://www.alfredsmind.ca/myswpg.html


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Okay, who knows where to get appropriately scaled seated figures we can use for pilots--uh, drivers?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are assorted 1/24/25 scale figures around. Some of the Hasegawa race car drivers might be good, or some of the drivers from Monogram Nascars. You can find those figures with and without helmets. It's a future car so a racing suit might work ok. There are other figures around in resin, and some pre-painted ones. Since this is in the major car scale its not too hard to find accessories. G gauge train figures are close also, although they might be more 1950s than 2050's style.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Thanks djnick66. I see so many possibilities with this model for kitbashing...


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Question. If anyone decides to kitbash their Amtronic, can I get the rubber wheels from you? I have one of the earlier reissues, and I'm missing the rubber wheels. It would be GREATLY appreciated! 

Please drop a line and let me know if you can help out.

Thanks,
Sincerely,
Scorp. :wave:


----------

